

Ask HN: recommend a logic book - riobard

My supervisor asked me to get a good introductory logic book for computer science. Need to grasp a solid understanding of propositional and predicate logic. Any recommendations? Thanks very much!<p>(Preferably available in PDF or other non-dead-tree formats.)
======
tychonoff
Free logic books: <http://www.e-booksdirectory.com/listing.php?category=33>

------
s2r2
<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/710>

Might be helpful.

